# wp7 rom



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

*wp7 rom*​
*do you want a windows phone 7 rom,if yes by who?*

sbrissen1184.62%Stevespear42600.00%Ricks00.00%nitsuj17215.38%


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

do u want a wp7 rom,if yes by who?


----------



## m0r0n3s (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrong section, please move to general...


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

sid8911 said:


> do u want a wp7 rom,if yes by who?


What, no enyo?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Im perplexed??? A wp7 theme??


----------



## joey1983 (Aug 10, 2011)

Move this thread to general

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## NH2G (Nov 16, 2011)

Are you asking so you can make it, or so you can bug the hell out of a dev?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sparesr4sissies (Dec 11, 2011)

I bought an Android phone so I could run Android.


----------



## syborg (Nov 22, 2011)

How do I vote hell no!


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

A "real" WP7 rom could never happen until Microsoft open sources their OS (which I'm guessing isn't too likely to happen). The closest you could get is to build a rom with the WP7 lookalike apps that are available on the market/XDA. Or just install the apps on whatever rom you're running.


----------



## NH2G (Nov 16, 2011)

knivesout said:


> A "real" WP7 rom could never happen until Microsoft open sources their OS (which I'm guessing isn't too likely to happen). The closest you could get is to build a rom with the WP7 lookalike apps that are available on the market/XDA. Or just install the apps on whatever rom you're running.


Are you aware of the HTC HD2. I understand It previously ran WP6.5, but It still took a lot of resources to port WP7 to it and Android. It is fully possible that the Fascinate could run a modified WP7 rom with out themes or Android. WP7 could run on any phone, the problem is the amount of effort and time that would be needed to accomplish this. It is possible though.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

What makes you say it is possible? I'm aware of the HD2, but it's a pretty unique device. I'm not aware of any other devices that can run as many different OS's, but that's due to many different factors, main among them being dev support I'd think (and the fact that it is first a windows mobile device). All I was saying is that I don't see it being feasible to have a fully functioning WP7 experience on the fascinate.


----------



## quickgiant (Aug 23, 2011)

I don't think it's possible, and it's not because of dev support or anything like that. Windows Phones all have snapdragon processors, and the os is tied very closely with the chipset, which is why everything runs smoothly despite somewhat outdated hardware. Our fascinate has a hummingbird processor, so it would be impossible.


----------

